
FCC Votes 2-1 to kill Net Neurtrality this morning - SpikeDad
https://consumerist.com/2017/05/18/fcc-votes-to-move-forward-with-process-of-killing-net-neutrality/
======
mtgx
Rules as important as these shouldn't be left to the whims of the FCC or any
other federal agency. They should be set into law.

If Democrats actually believe in these rules, then they should pass a law
including them as soon as they dominate the government again. It can still be
repealed, but it won't be easy, it won't happen too fast, and Republicans or
whoever will want to repeal it will have to expend significant political
capital to do it.

The same should happen with the broadband privacy rules. The Republican-led
Congress recently made it so that the FCC won't even be allowed to pass those
privacy rules again anyway. So only a law can bring them back.

~~~
tzs
> The Republican-led Congress recently made it so that the FCC won't even be
> allowed to pass those privacy rules again anyway. So only a law can bring
> them back.

A few states and cities have passed or are working on passing ISP privacy
rules. The Republican-led FCC apparently is planning to deal with that [1].
Commissioner O'Reilly has said he is circulating a proposal to stop such
state/local privacy regulation.

He described those supporting net neutrality and privacy rules as part of a
"progressive agenda to vanquish capitalism and economic liberty."

[1] [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/FCCs-ORielly-Wants-to-
Ban...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/FCCs-ORielly-Wants-to-Ban-State-
Broadband-Privacy-Protections-139597)

